# Prime Rib for 100



## Jakewyatt (Aug 19, 2018)

Hello all, I'm a cook and kitchen manager for a small sportsmans club. We have been asked to do prime rib for 100 for a Christmas party there. I've done that for smaller groups of 30 or 40 but I'm looking for some hints and tips as far as holding large amounts of prime rib. Any suggestions or tips would be appreciated.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Jake, I cook my prime Rib up to 120/130 depending on the service. Figure the roasts will cook up another 10 degrees after taking them out of the oven. I would hold in a large stand up warmer. If you have small warmers it will allow the roasts to cook to a higher temp because the amount of heat generated from the roasts. I would also mark a 1/8" slice on the prime so I'm sure to get the right amount of slices per roast. in my case it was between 16 and 18 slices per primp rib. The roast will stay warm, just make sure your not holding in a crowded warmer or stacking in a pan and sealing with foil. This may continue to cook the roasts more than you would like.......Good Luck......ChefBillyB

This chart may help.

https://www.chefs-resources.com/typ...utchering-yield-factors/prime-rib-yield-form/


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Is this boneless or with the ribs?


----------



## Jakewyatt (Aug 19, 2018)

Not sure yet... In the past I believe I had them cut, then tied back on.. been awhile but I believe that's how they were.


----------



## newyoka (Nov 21, 2018)

roast it in a roasting pan with herbs and vegetable and cut it fresh on the line if you precut it it will turn brown and the only way. i would recommend not holding it too long try to cook it the last moment


----------



## Johntobes (Sep 15, 2019)

If you have a combi oven or alto-sham cook and hold you can hold for hours. I do prime rib for 250 at the tech company I work at. Slow roast overnight and hold for hours


----------

